# How much for gas?



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I there, might be a stupid question. I'm contemplting getting a used quad and buy a plow. But I was just wondering about the cost of gas? How much gas do they use? 

P.S. 
What do people pay for insurance on them? Is it pricey? 

Thanks alot,
Adam


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 is good on gas when I'm in 2wd and trail riding but when I'm in 4wd it realy uses alot of gas.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks.
How often are you in 4wd? How much does it cost to fill up the avg tank and how long would it take you to burn it in 4wd?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm allways in 4wd when I'm plowing. And it curently cost me about $10 to fill it.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

there has been some discussion about this on other forums i go on. i calculated it out last itme i went riding my rancher gets like 15 mpg trail riding and id guess around 10mpg when im hauling alot or plowing alot. and on average costs me 10 to 15 bucks to fill up depending on gas prices.


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

McGaw;637966 said:


> I there, might be a stupid question. I'm contemplting getting a used quad and buy a plow. But I was just wondering about *the cost of gas?* How much gas do they use?
> 
> P.S.
> What do people pay for insurance on them? Is it pricey?
> ...


About $0.83/L right now. payup


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I never really filled mine up from empty but mine is extremely good on gas. Only time it seems to burn a fair amount is when flying around full throttle


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Fuel...not very much.

Insurance...I think its around 90 bucks a year depending on year and model and such but that won't cover liability so would still need insurance for plowing.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Elwer,
Is that insurance for the quad, or for the plowing insurance? I'm not sure how much insurance differes between our two country's, but $90 a year for quad insurance sounds very reasonable.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 auto. It costs me about $10 to fill. and I get 40 miles out of an entire tank.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine is pretty good on gas, I usually fill the 2.5 gallon tank once a month and I ride way more than the usuall ATV owner (Sometimes 3-4 times a week)


----------

